# I thought Sidecar was dead.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

I though GM put money into Lyft and then got the rights to sidecar, not sure because there was talk of GM also starting a rideshare?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I remember reading they were leaving the people hauling business to focus on delivery in certain markets. Guess LA is one of those markets.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Beur said:


> I remember reading they were leaving the people hauling business to focus on delivery in certain markets. Guess LA is one of those markets.


But the ad states they, connect riders with drivers, have a car pooling app and do deliveries.

I thought it was an old ad but the time stamp is 2-25-2016 @ 8:02 pm.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

http://chicago.suntimes.com/business/7/71/1216257/sidecar-delivery-ride-hailing-service

GM did buy their assets recently so maybe they restarted.

http://fortune.com/2016/01/19/gm-sidecar-acquisition/


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

observer said:


> http://chicago.suntimes.com/business/7/71/1216257/sidecar-delivery-ride-hailing-service
> 
> GM did buy their assets recently so maybe they restarted.
> 
> http://fortune.com/2016/01/19/gm-sidecar-acquisition/


Very interesting that a vehicle manufacturer wants in the TNC game.


----------



## bedouin (Dec 22, 2015)

Their website is up. Not sure if it was ever taken down. And app works. No drivers online. Lol


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

Probably has a fake link to get drivers important documents like ss# or drivers license to commit identity theft?


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Scamsters


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

May be a scam, it was reposted yesterday.


----------

